# Samsung SGH-A561 driver



## antares1111 (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't find the correct driver to connect my new phone to PC. I have been told that the file missing is... sscdbus.sys but can't find this driver anywhere. the cd that came with the phone downloaded all the other files ok but my compac laptop won't recognize the modem capability. Desperately seeking help as the mob from Samsung just don't listen.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
Have you tried these drivers:
http://www.samsung.com/au/support/d...=&disp_nm=SAMSUNG A561&mType=&dType=D&vType=R
Hope this helps
Bill


----------



## antares1111 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Bill, I have searched this link before but the problem seems to be with my pc not picking up the modem driver for the phone. It recognizes the phone only as an Ipod and not the modem facility. One would think that Samsung have known about this problem before.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

antares1111 said:


> Thanks Bill, I have searched this link before but the problem seems to be with my pc not picking up the modem driver for the phone. It recognizes the phone only as an Ipod and not the modem facility. One would think that Samsung have known about this problem before.


Hi:wave:,
I am confused (it does not take much)
Are you thinking you could use this phone to call someone from your PC:4-dontkno
Bill


----------



## antares1111 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi again Bill,
my phone connects using the NextG network in Australia and I connect it to my laptop when I want to send a text or photo message. when I downloaded the disk that came with the phone everything else worked out ok but the bit missing is the driver to recognize the modem in the phone. Apparently it only recognizes the phone as an IPod or similar and not the bit thats missing. My old cellphone worked without a hitch but can't understand why this one won't. AS I explained before, the mob at Samsung just keep shoving my enquiries aside with the same old explanations that don't work. It was suggested by Telstra Australia (my service provider) that the driver missing could be sscdbus.sys but wherever I look, Microsoft including, nothing comes up..... grrrrrr!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I found this, but I am not sure if it will work.
You will have to REGISTER (free) to download the driver:
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=121089&action=filfo

Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------

